# Tesla Model 3 walkthrough videos



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

Tesla US website:

https://www.tesla.com/support?redirect=no


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Sandy said:


> Tesla US website:
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support?redirect=no


You posted this in Media and Delivery categories? Anyways....

This link would be more direct: https://www.tesla.com/support/model3-walkthrough


----------

